# Licence expired!



## CaycD (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey everyone i need some help! I just found out the other day that my licence has expired for nearly 3 years when i was looking to upgrade to a class 2 licence. How did i let this happen? I thought that i had a 5 year licence but turns out I only had the 2 year, dam. Haven't purchased a a new reptile for over 4 years so i didn't check up on my licence until i thought it was soon to expire. My reptiles are all on this expired licence and was wondering what to do. Do reckon i can still upgrade and back pay or something. I feel so dumb!
Btw i am from NSW.


----------



## Snapped (Jan 25, 2018)

Honestly, I'd probably ring up the Department and tell them what's happened, they'll be the best people to speak to and advise you on what to do. Good luck
http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/l...nimals-as-pets/renew-cancel-or-change-licence
http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/l...nimals-as-pets/renew-cancel-or-change-licence


----------

